
Microsoft tweaks Skype to facilitate wiretapping - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/132935-microsoft-tweaking-skype-to-facilitate-wiretapping
======
s_henry_paulson
Previously discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4254925>

